# Want to Join IBEW Local 5 but I have concerns



## brian john

We strive to keep our apprentices close to their home, but generally they meet their mechanic and ride with him. But in the real world and especially in today's economy, well welcome to the real world. You may have to give some to get some. Sad but a fact of life. I had to travel on my nickle 90 miles one way for months.


----------



## Sparktrician

Yeah and I'm totally prepaired to do that if its within reason. I don't mind spend'n a bit more money to make money, just as long as im not out 1/2 of my pay in traveling back and forth, because then I won't be able to afford to live, thats the only thing I'm really concerned about. I only work 2.5 miles away from my appartment right now, and on what i make I bearly have enough money to pay all my bills, but I really think that if its reasonable I can make the sacrafice for 5 years and do the school, and the work to better myself in the long run.


----------



## brian john

Sparktrician said:


> Yeah and I'm totally prepared to do that if its within reason. I don't mind spending a bit more money to make money, just as long as I'm not out 1/2 of my pay in traveling back and forth, because then I won't be able to afford to live, that's the only thing I'm really concerned about. I only work 2.5 miles away from my apartment right now, and on what i make I barely have enough money to pay all my bills, but I really think that if its reasonable I can make the sacrifice for 5 years and do the school, and the work to better myself in the long run.


 
My business partner took a major cut in pay to be an "A" apprentice, with two kids at home he delivered newspapers and work at a pizza parlor while working as an apprentice and attending school two nights a week. It is doable.


----------



## Sparktrician

Yeah I been think'n about not quiting my current job, I work 3rd shift there 10pm till 6am, if i can still work that schedual or not that would be great, cus thier 2nd shift is 2-10 or 3-11, but I might be able to talk to work and tell them i can only work till like 5am, incase i have to travel and all that. They are hurting for people and can't keep anyone cus they treat thier workers pretty terrible, but if I can keep that going and do this it would be pretty awsome. I just have to find out what time i would have start work on the job we were working at, how much time i would need to travel.


----------



## brian john

The real luick would be to get on a OT job with the local.


----------



## coyledeals

as of 10-08-2008 the jw scale for local 5 was 29.38 per hour plus the bennies they only had 2 people on book one and 31 on book two so work outlook is good first period apprentice is usually around 50 % of scale this is all according to ibew website


----------



## Sparktrician

Hey man thanks alot for the heads up.


----------



## headrec

Best thing to do is get a car that is good on gas. My daily driver gets low/mid 40s. Cost me less then 2000 and is very reliable. Then driving won't be an issue. I am driving more then 500 miles a week for less then 40 bucks.


----------



## Mach

I'm not a big fan of local 5. With a masters license, 2 year tech degree with about 10 years in the field of E&I they told me I had to go through the apprentice program. I like to represent my area, but they are out to lunch on this one.

Pittsburgh is about 1.5 hours from me. I live near Ebensburg, PA. Have you thought about just going to a 18 month program from a tech school?


----------



## william1978

brian john said:


> I had to travel on my nickle 90 miles one way for months.


 Let me quess it was up hill both ways.:laughing: Just kidding.


----------



## Sparktrician

Mach said:


> I'm not a big fan of local 5. With a masters license, 2 year tech degree with about 10 years in the field of E&I they told me I had to go through the apprentice program. I like to represent my area, but they are out to lunch on this one.


I don't really know many specifics, but my dad is in the plumbers union and he had to do the same thing. He was a master plumber and all that, and very good at what he does. But you have to think from the union's stand point of view is that they want quality and they want craftmanship that is according to code and at a certain standard. I've seen "fix it" guys that have been run'n around ram'n stuff in any which way they can and they say "I been do'n this for 15 years". You can't take stuff like that personally they are more or less covering thier own . I on the other hand don't really have any experience and very little knowledge of the subject, and therefore i would benefit greatly from the appreticeship program rather than pay an arm and a leg to go to school for it. Another thing, with the union your joining them to secure your future. I don't know any other place you can work and have benefits like you do there. And it seems no matter where you go you can work. I could be wrong about what I just said, but thats just my little take on everything in front of me, because honestly I'm just going by what people say.


----------



## sparks134

*Transfer/traveler Questions?*

Im from chicago and my wife and I are looking to move to pittsburgh, so i was wondering what the travelling procedures where? any help would be apreciated, thank you!!!


----------



## retired 7373

sparks134 said:


> Im from chicago and my wife and I are looking to move to pittsburgh, so i was wondering what the travelling procedures where? any help would be apreciated, thank you!!!


 
Call the Local Union and ask for the dispatch office and ask them if there is any work for travelers. If the secretary wont connect you ask her about work on book 2.


----------



## cmec

sparks134 said:


> Im from chicago and my wife and I are looking to move to pittsburgh, so i was wondering what the travelling procedures where? any help would be apreciated, thank you!!!


 Why you want to move to pittsburgh?


----------



## regieleeroth

cmec said:


> Why you want to move to pittsburgh?


...must be all those shiny trophies in the City of Champions:laughing:


----------



## regieleeroth

Sparktrician, there's another apprenticeship school in Clearfield, if that's closer for you... we typically do a good bit of powerhouse work in Indiana and Armstrong counties, so that school serves the North/Central portion of 5's territory and the guys who live around there. Other than that, Pittsburgh's school is it. Applications for apprenticeship are at both places in February, testing in late March/early April. If you get in, you'll be placed with a contractor who does work around you, for the most part... but driving is part of the game, my friend. The first couple of years are pretty lean as electricians start low, but there's a $1.50 raise every 6 months, I believe. Thinking long term is key. You'd likely have pretty steady employment for 5 years (while continually making more money, with no student loans to pay back)... but that employment depends on you being productive, punctual, drug-free, putting in the classroom effort, and willingness to learn. Anything less on these disciplines can affect your earnings and future big-time. Just saying!


----------



## FFJay

*IBEW Local 5*

I have a few questions about Local 5. How hard is it to get in with the local. I dont mind the travel at all because i know in the end it will be worth it. i make $15 an hour now so the pay decreese will be somewhat of a issue but again in the end well worth it. I have heard the there is algebra on the testing that is given and I was never given algebra in school so worried about that. Point is I am tried of working for comapnies that only hire me till the job is over then get laid off. I have trade school under my belt and right out of school got hired on for a 9 month walmart build with 5 other electricians which was nice, and I have done 2 hotels and a solar panel mfg. plant and that all with in a year and a half. laid off in between. I work a part time job as well for a paramedic service. Need something better for myself and my family so any help getting in the door would be greatly appreaciated. Thanks in advance..

Jay


----------



## boulengerina

coyledeals said:


> as of 10-08-2008 the jw scale for local 5 was 29.38 per hour plus the bennies they only had 2 people on book one and 31 on book two so work outlook is good first period apprentice is usually around 50 % of scale this is all according to ibew website



This report is over a year old. Don't take anything for granted. 5 is SLOWWW.


----------



## jjones734

Another route is that the IBEW is doing a much better job of articulating between community colleges. Which means it may be possible for you to take college level courses through your state college system and have those course articulated to the apprenticeship program which will give you advanced standing and possibly more pay when you are working depending on how your local is administrating the program. No matter what you have to look at becoming an apprentice as an INVESTMENT, receiving pay is a benefit, but the sole purpose of apprenticeship is to take a person with no experience and train them to the level of journeyman. And it is an equal investment between the employee, the union, and the employer. So go for it.


----------



## Frasbee

brian john said:


> My business partner took a major cut in pay to be an "A" apprentice, with two kids at home he delivered newspapers and work at a pizza parlor while working as an apprentice and attending school two nights a week. It is doable.


I'm so glad I don't have kids, it's the best present I've never given myself. :thumbup:


----------



## sparks134

Just signed book 2 in local 5, pittsburgh. Any word on how long the wait will be??


----------



## threephasepa

*Local 5 is a "union" in name only.....*

Not sure if anyone is still following this thread......if you want to know more.....respond...


----------



## sparks134

To late.


----------



## threephasepa

*sorry*

not a great situation here.....lots of corruption...


----------



## bobelectric

Wellington Power is or was in the top 50. They have nothing on the horizion. My buddy is #75 on the lu. #5 bench and my lu. #66 friend is 175 on the operators list.


----------

